# Shipping, Proxy Shopper Services for goods from Mexico to US?



## jcast (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I found this forum while looking for something else and thought that this community might be able to help me.

Some background first: I currently reside in the USA (NJ) and am a collector of toys that I use to make photo-stories of. It's something I like to do for fun. 

One of the lines I collect is Max Steel from Mattel. I'm sure that most of you have seem these figures around when you go shopping. From about 2005 until recently, I was able to obtain Max Steel figures on Ebay from two sellers in California. Those sellers stopped selling around 2013, but another seller from Puerto Rico took up the slack...until he stopped selling later that year. I recently spoke to another collector in PR who informed me that the line is being phased out there and the most recent items are from last year. 

Since I had lost my sources for these items, I joined Mercado Libre hoping to obtain figures from the 2014 line. Thing is seller after seller informed me that they do not ship to the United States. I also checked websites for stores like Julio Cepeda and others, but they didn't ship to the US either. 

I did find a store called Liverpool that will allow US nationals to place an order for shipment to an address in Mexico. Here's what I'm wondering: are there any reliable shipping or proxy shopping services located in Mexico that can A) accept a package from a store and B) then ship it to the US? I figured that expats might have done something like this and can advise me on any possible services out there. :fingerscrossed:

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcast (Dec 13, 2014)

So...anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

jcast said:


> So...anyone have any ideas?


I have used Estafeta for drop shipping from the US to Mexico so I don't see why the opposite would not be true. If anyone else has more experience with this, please chime in. 

They are reliable and efficient. 

Re: Liverpool, I have ordered, products from them and they have service in English. 

I suggest you order by phone, not online, as I assume you are using a US credit card. You might get an error message online.

It may take take 24 - 48 hours for your credit card to clear the first time, make sure you check that out with the agent.

Be certain that she knows that you are having the products sent to the Estafeta warehouse/office, not to the address on your credit card. 

At Estafeta you should contact one agent who will follow your shipment. Also better on the phone to coordinate the whole thing.


----------



## jcast (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks. I know this is not the usual topic of discussion for this board, but I figured if anyone could give me advice, it would be people who actually live there. 

I'll hit the Estafeta site and see what their terms are.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

For those who require it, they have a English speaking, very helpful lady on the site.

We've had 100% good service from them. Can't say the same for some others.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I had my share of problems with Estafeta, none of those services are perfect and I do not require any English.


----------



## jcast (Dec 13, 2014)

I can speak Spanish, but sometimes certain concepts and/or proper phrases elude me. 

I just hope the stuff I'm looking for is still available. I'm not sure how long stuff stays on the shelf there or when the newer stuff for 2015 will arrive.


----------

